# 12/8 century mark



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Been eyeballing saturday the entire week since conditions were looking absolutely perfect to hit the flats. Was supposed to be a nice warm day after a pretty cold little stretch of weather along with calm winds and a minor feeding time right around the tide change in the area i wanted to fish. Low and behold everything stayed aligned, so i ended up launching around 10ish to fish the falling tide and first bit of the rise until sunset. The water was a sheet of glass and clear. Tide was just startin to fall out of the grass line.

Hit a trout hole not far from the launch first thing to see if anyone was home. Second cast i hook into a drag puller. Big mama? Nope. Just a foul-hooked 17 incher. Thought it was about to be on, but no one else was hungry. Decided to take advantage of the conditions and do some sight fishin. Poled several hundred yards of shoreline and flats. Saw a couple single rats and one good 28-30" range single as well. The larger fish had algae growing off his back from a net scar. Got too close to all those fish and spooked em, but knew the motherload school had to be closeby. Kept on searchin and never saw them.

Decided to set up and blindcast an area that normally produces a few fish this time of year. After about 15 min it wasnt hittin on much and i was about to leave until i got nailed by a decent trout. Released him, cast out, another trout. And another. And another. Aggressive as hell and hittin pretty much anything. If one missed the lure, another would grab it. Wasn't planning on keepin fish today, but trout #6 of the day inhaled the lure and surgery wasn't too successful. His buddies probably werent too happy about that, because it ended up being their death sentence. Kept the next 8 fish on the next 8 casts to bring me one shy of the limit. Left that 10th spot open in case of another deep hooked fish or a big mama.










Went on catchin those fish for the next couple hours on pretty much every cast. Was hoping for a big one but it just never happened. All 16-20" pretty much. Kept switching up lures to keep things interesting. DOA plastics, mirrodine, and x-rap accounted for most of the fish though. Lost count, but i think i ended up with 50 or 60 trout before i left them biting on the tide change to find some reds.

Stood up and poled my way back in the direction of where i had seen the reds earlier. Spooked one school of fish on the way there, but they might have just been mullet. The tide was just about dead low, startin to rise. Set up on a slightly deeper hard-bottom area of the flat adjacent to some marsh grass and started blindcasting. Nothin. Moved up the bank another 50 yards and it was game on. Reds of various sizes every cast as fast as i could catch em on every lure i threw at them. What would have been redfish #37 in a row stole my mirrodine, so i tied on a topwater in its place. They were blowing up on it and missing it, but finally got one hooked up. Decided to switch back to a mirrominnow after that and catch a few more before leaving them biting, which wasn't easy. Called it quits at #42 to give me about 100 fish on the day. Normally dont like to pound out a school like that, but will be giving these fish a good rest before returning. Most were never removed from the water and released strong.

Played around with camera settings and took a bunch of pics today. Some came out better than others.































































































































another net survivor..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great report ryan*

Awesome haul. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice day ryan. pretty much same here too. very clear water, and alot of trout. biggest pushing a few oz's over 3lb. nothing bigger. but alot of 2lb.

i caught a few lil 15" rat reds today with net marks on them as well, they seemed really frisky when released, so its nice to see them survive.


also saw about a 35lb black drum about 4' from the bank today barely moving down the bank, snagged him with a halo shrimp on my ultralight trout setup, and had him comin backwards, but hook pulled out...10lb power pro only, so couldnt do much lol, woulda been awesome to get a big fish like that lol.


nice report as always.


Jesse


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Great pics Ryan! My favorite is the macro image of the trout with the jighead in his mouth. Its really clear.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

purty werk Ryan..

100 fish....wow!!! theys was chewin'

Ma favorite pic:










2nd fave:











Can I have yer permission ta use em as a screen saver @ werk?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn I wish I didn't have to work today, 'cause I would have been right there with ya. That's OK, the grouper will pay for it tomorrow!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Can I have yer permission ta use em as a screen saver @ werk?


PM me your email address and i'll send you the high-rez versions.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

A 100 fish day....Damn!  

That don't happen every day! Or every lifetime, for that matter...

EXTREMELY well done!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesome day of fishing! Great job


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Pics*

Wow!!! Great pics and really nice report! Thanks!


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

That's insanely awesome. Nice pics.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thats awesome ryan, you going to be around the begging of jan


----------

